# WiFi on my Dell Laptop....



## Capt Lightning (Aug 27, 2016)

I've just spent this morning trying to fix a 'problem' with my laptop.   For some reason, the wi-fi wouldn't work although ethernet was fine. I  worked my way through various diagnostics and Ubuntu forums where  several people had the same problem.  I made sure the system was up to  date and then had a look at the Dell forums - and there I found the  solution.

Someone else had the same problem and discovered that you could  accidentally turn the wireless off.  Not only could you have 'Airplane  mode', disable the wireless, but there was also a small switch that  turned it off.

Sure enough, there it was - a tiny switch hidden under the USB port  where I plug in a mouse. It was quite easy to nudge this switch when  setting the laptop down and disabling the wi-fi.

Aghhhh!!!!!  So, I've either wasted a morning with a non-existant fault,   or I've spent a morning learning about Ubuntu and wireless networks!

So, If you have a Dell laptop, watch out for a small switch!


----------

